# Non-immigrant visa for family success story.



## youngatheart (May 6, 2012)

We applied for a family of 4. Two 3 year old children and parents. Visa processing took 3 days. Documents submitted: Application forms, appropriated size photos, passports, bank statements and credit cards statements, property deeds in the US, proof of income, two cover letters (one how much we like Thailand and how eager we are to learn Thai culture and language and one financial letter we do not need to work) Documents from children's school. Marriage certificate, kid's birth certificates and clean records from the FBI office.
Bam we GOT it! No question Asked.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

And who has what visa?


----------



## youngatheart (May 6, 2012)

joseph44 said:


> And who has what visa?


Kids have ED, parents O visas.


----------

